# Can ridgid 811a use with 3/4 inch pipe?



## james930122 (Aug 28, 2014)

couldn't find 3/4,1 inch on the size:blink:


----------



## mytxplumber (Jul 28, 2013)

*Can ridgid 811a use with 3/4 inch pipe*

The die head you are talking about take different die sets. If you want to thread 3/4 inch pipe you will need 1/2 - 3/4 NPT die set. This die head will work with many different machines. 811 is just the head the A in 811A is just for automatic oiling through the head if your machine has that capability. If you are using this on a 300 machine it does not have a pump. A 300 compact does as does a 1822I, 535, and others. If you want to thread 1 in up to 2 inch you will use a 1" - 2" NPT die set. I hope this helps you out. You can also look at YouTube.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

*Hello! Introduction Requested* 
An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------

